# Jig Pompano from PBP?



## Tarball (Jul 6, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has had luck with the jigs lately, if not what has been hot? Any help is appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have tried them a few times but if u happen to be in the right place at right time they will work but you'll definitely be better off with live bait on double dropper till numbers pick up in march.


----------

